# Megan Fox - back on the market



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2009)

Report: Megan Fox & Brian Austin Green End Engagement - omg! news on Yahoo!

Good news for those Megan fans we have here on Specktra.....


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 25, 2009)

My plan worked


----------



## LoveMU (Feb 26, 2009)

Yay!  now i can have her! LOL


----------



## MissResha (Feb 26, 2009)

she's pure sex.

he must not have been hittin that right. his loss!


----------



## fash10nista (Feb 26, 2009)

Megan better watch out now...Imma kidnap her and hold her for my very own!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_she's pure sex.

he must not have been hittin that right. his loss!_


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 26, 2009)

............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!!

She's pretty hot- a lot hotter than him, that's for sure.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 26, 2009)

YOU'LL HAVE TO FIGHT ME FOR HER! 
Like I said on facebook ... Looks like every straight male (and a fair amount of gay, straight or slightly in-between women as well, I'd believe)'s prayers have been answered.
HAPPY TIMES!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmm...not too surprised.  When I heard her on the red carpet at the Golden Globes talking about how he didn't want to be her date because of his ego and that he didn't care and wouldn't be watching, I figured David Silver was an asshole.  Good for her that she made the break.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess the roofies he slipped in her drink finally wore off.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 27, 2009)

Pssst..Megan....Call me.  How _you _doin', baby?


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 2, 2009)

She could entertain me for a few hours.


But I'd have to avoid looking at her thumbs. *shiver*


----------



## revinn (Mar 2, 2009)

Siiigh, my number one girl crush. I'd give up the penis for her in a heartbeat. And I love the penis, soo.. That's saying something.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_She could entertain me for a few hours.


But I'd have to avoid looking at her thumbs. *shiver*_

 
I would have to make her laser remove that STUPID tattoo of Marilyn Monroe on her arm.  I would, however, let her keep the tattoo of "Brian" she has on  the bikini area.  That would just make me laugh.


----------



## FemmeBella86 (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristina ftw!* 

 
_Looks like every straight male (and a fair amount of gay, straight or slightly in-between women as well, I'd believe)'s prayers have been answered.
HAPPY TIMES!_

 
ITA!!!!!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 11, 2009)

Perezhilton.com reported today that the camps of both brian and megan say they are back together and working on their relationship. 







 Megan how could you play me like that.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 11, 2009)

She bout to get brwnd.

LOL Makes no sense to anyone except me, I know.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Mar 12, 2009)

OH MEGAN, SUCH A TEASE.
sigh


----------



## Lapis (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_she's pure sex.

he must not have been hittin that right. his loss!_

 
Oh please they can hit it right and be rich and the relationship will come to an end.


----------

